# uploading pix to computer from iPhone 4S



## Nelli0 (Dec 3, 2008)

This is a strange problem. I plugged into the USB port on my computer intending to upload photos I'd taken earlier. All that happened was that the phone kept pinging and flashing up the message about Trust or Not trust this computer. Didn't matter how many times I touched Trust (I had to be quick or it flashed away again) I just couldn't stop the message and pings.
I've done this before without any problem so what's gone wrong? My computer is a desktop model, I run Win7 and FF.
I'd appreciate some help please.


----------



## Interstella2 (Nov 17, 2014)

Try another USB cable? It might be falling in and out of place, hence the multiple Trust/Distrust pop-ups that come up whenever you re-plug in your phone.


----------



## Nelli0 (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't have another cable though I admit the connection feels loose when I plug it in. However, I'm wondering if it's the port itself because nothing really works properly in that one and the wireless mouse doesn't work at all.


----------



## Nelli0 (Dec 3, 2008)

I've tried it on my laptop and get the same problem but this time the laptop gives an error message number - E0000225. I've Googled this but can't get anywhere. Does it help anyone here?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I'd be trying another USB cable.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

did you install itunes to your computer?


----------

